# How to build Muscle mass / 6 pack



## ItalGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello, I am a model and I want to build more muslce mass but I am having problems putting on body mass with my metoblism its just wont seem to let me, but I also want a 6 pack as well, and have been doing more cardio than strenght excercises.

My BF is now 12.2%, and dont really want to lower it any more because I cant see any results from the strenght training I am doing. I dont know what routine I should be doing I am want to be big in muscle mass and have a six pack at the same time?

My Body Weight is currently Around 75 Kilo's and I am about 5ft 11".

20 years old coming 21 next month.

I would be very gratful for some nutriotional advice as well, as I dont always fill my protein need, I currently need 1800 calories to sustain my body weight.

And one last point my grip on freeweights is useless

Thanks


----------



## ItalGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

This forum is ****ing useless, its dead no one is ever online to answer i am going to the best forum that i have been told is the best John STONE fitness cya sk8rs


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow!! A whole 6 hours to prove to us all what a C**t you are.

You might want to consider that some people have lives away from the computer screen (Tip - we ACTUALLY go to a f**kin gym and bust our balls training you momo!!)

Give it a try for a few months before giving it the mouth!

Oh and for what its worth. if you wanna gain some weight EAT MORE!!

1800 calories wouldn't feed my dead pet budgie.

Now f**k off to "the best forum that *i have been told* is the best John STONE fitness cya sk8rs"


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

well said neil,,,what a ****,,how can you ask people how do you get a 6 pack and build muscle,,,is he dumb or what..GO TO THE ****ING GYM OR GO MODEL YOUR Y-FRONTS ON YOUR CATWALK YOU LITTLE ***.IMAO


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Neil R said:


> Wow!! A whole 6 hours to prove to us all what a C**t you are.
> 
> You might want to consider that some people have lives away from the computer screen (Tip - we ACTUALLY go to a f**kin gym and bust our balls training you momo!!)
> 
> ...


If only we had rep points on this board


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

Aww say what ya mean guys and stop skitting around the point.

AS IT HAPPENS AS* WIPE THIS IS THE BEST FORUM.

NUFF SAID.

GB


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

bulldozer said:


> If only we had rep points on this board


What are those little weighing scale things at the bottom left, under avatars?? 

Think the guy hit a wee nerve TBH. 

Some people must think we just sit stooped over a computer all day long waiting for them to post!


----------



## ItalGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

lol go and shag sum sheep, u guys get muscle by steriods and artficial protein like shakes etc, get it naturally lol, and for your case i got enoguht money to buy my own gym dont need to go to one, ****suckers sorry that ws filtered = KoK suckers lol


----------



## ItalGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

dont wanna eat more, to put on fat like u guys lol, all of you guys are just fat no muscle, your wifes/girls cum to people like man for a god going ova. lol they want a real italian KoK, oh yeah infact tehy probally shagging sum guy while u at the gym having love with your fat arms lol, to me Woman then Body oh yeah, later skaters


----------



## ItalGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

oh and 10st muscle man youlook anything but muscle lol i have more back muscle defintion and i am 12 stone lol, kok


----------



## ItalGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

this frum is gay so is the people in it lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

ah the high road. I'd usually get involved but I don't have the patience these days. Parla Italiano out of interest?


----------



## ItalGuy (Nov 3, 2007)

si, essamenti


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Ital .....better to keep your mouth shut and be thought a fool, than to open it and remove all doubt....as you very clearly have done !


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Neil R said:


> What are those little weighing scale things at the bottom left, under avatars??


Dont think they are set up to work mate.

Well said anyway!

Anyway must run, busy day today, Im off to get fat, inject 100ml of test and make a phone call to a real man so they can sort my g/f out, then go shag some sheep


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

*** ass eyetie biatch!

if ya dont stop wANkin` over my pics i`ll tie a chipolata to your weiner and let the girls loose on ya!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmm, inspite of Retards dislike for this forum, He can't seem to keep away! Another 5 posts.

Strange he should be mentioning homosexuality....but then it does take one to know one. Gaydar an' all that.

Ir chupar su novio


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Neil R said:


> Strange he should be mentioning homosexuality....but then it does take one to know one. Gaydar an' all that.
> 
> Ir chupar su novio


TH&S will know what you mean.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just ban him for god sake lol

R


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> TH&S will know what you mean.


That you knew he was gay?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

ItalGuy said:


> Hello, I am a model and I want to build more muslce mass but I am having problems putting on body mass with my metoblism its just wont seem to let me, but I also want a 6 pack as well, and have been doing more cardio than strenght excercises.
> 
> My BF is now 12.2%, and dont really want to lower it any more because I cant see any results from the strenght training I am doing. I dont know what routine I should be doing I am want to be big in muscle mass and have a six pack at the same time?
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm Fabio, I'm a model. I want to build a stronger sphincter as my ass takes a hell of a lot of punishment. I'm having problems with the amount of muscle mass I consistantly have on top of me. I also want a six pack so have been banging coke like it's going out 'fashion' and have been doing a lot more wrist exercizes.

I'm 20 and 3/4's, nearly 21 so am the legal age of consent in most countries next month.

I would be grateful of some nutritional advice as well as the seman i ingest doesn't always fill my protein need.

One last point my grip on my length is weak.

Thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ROFLMFAO! repped ya for that one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

he must be bent,,he's a bloody model from italy...like we givva a fcuk,,,listen mario.lol, go eat a cornetto, like i givva s**t if you have more back definition than me,,what you want a fcuking medal..anyway, stop checking my back out you sad little italian freak, go to the gym and find your 6 pack then go play with your friends hairy backside,,,im off to lift some real weights to gain some MUSCLES, THEN I MITE DO SOME CRUNCHES TO GET A 6 PACK,,ADIOS AMIGO,,PS, IM NOT ON ANY ROIDS,,,LOL


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey i got repped for this thread and the comment left was "poof" lol

PMSL


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Hey i got repped for this thread and the comment left was "poof" lol
> 
> PMSL


Yeah sorry about that bully...


----------

